# Clear Fork/Mohican



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm on vacation for awhile and Nick was off school yesterday, so we headed down to Mohican State Park so Nick could try for some browns. Water was low and gin-clear. No trout but he caught 6 chubs and a hog nosed sucker. LOL. First time we ever fished it. If there are any tips anyone can give us, let me know. Nick is really getting into fly fishing and I'd like to put him on a brown or two. Steelheading is fun but we wanted to try something different. Pix is a bit...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I would tell you to go above Pleasent Hill lake a few miles and all the way up thru Butler.Gatton rocks always holds fish.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

You have a pm....
R


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Ron and weav... Will keep that in mind.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Carl..Check your PMs.
Mike


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Another PM sent.
That is one ugggly sucker!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the pointers. I appreciate the help in getting Nick his first brown trout.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Big Daddy said:


>


the knob on its head its... just.... i dont know


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Last week was up above fishing for smallies and nearly picked off a brown going after my streamer. Went back later on with my 3wt and trout flies nearly got another one in another section until the dog got to excited and wouldnt leave anything alone but wanted to play. LOL! They are in the there but not as many as there used to be. I can only guess the State dropped the ball on their stocking program which are not anywhere near like what WV has or maybe the UnEducated meatheads are keeping them in their freezers instead of practicing proper C&R. 

A nice website I been on is the Mohican Fly Fishers of Ohio. Got some great information so might want to check it out. Good Luck!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nick The Stick said:


> the knob on its head its... just.... i dont know


That's an awesome catch, Nick. Rare species on the fly make them even more rare. Grabbing some killer photos while you're at it only adds to the memories you will have for the rest of your life.

No need for fish stories, you have pictures!


Good luck with your hunt for the browns...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

One quick general trout fishing tip, Nick,You might have done this,But,looking at your one pic,fish that ledge,1ST,and then slowly make your way out fishing all the water over. Trout will hold in much shallower water,even if you can clearly see bottom and no fish,they could be there,you just dont know it. Just personal experience tip....mario


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

thanks.. i started at that corner and all most fan casted through the pockeds of fast water.


----------

